# MELD Saddles - Two thumbs down



## Avidcycle (Aug 5, 2018)

One days these folks at Meld will learn that a saddle is a saddle. Stand behind your product and treat your customers with respect. Yet another complaint. Not a surprise given how quickly they ripped me off.

https://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=152781

Nice BBB review as well.

https://www.bbb.org/us/ca/san-jose/profile/saddle/meld-solutions-llc-1216-879480/complaints


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

To be candid, anybody who spends $350 on a saddle is a sucker.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

Why do Jackwads sign up on a message board just to talk crap about a Company in their first post?

Have some Couth.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

factory feel said:


> Why do Jackwads sign up on a message board just to talk crap about a Company in their first post?
> 
> Have some Couth.


Absolutely. The guy with BDA in the other thread may have actually benefitted from those saddles.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice...1 post and his reputation is pretty much sealed. I guess people like this think they're saving the rest of use from buying whatever product they had a bad experience with.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

cxwrench said:


> Nice...1 post and his reputation is pretty much sealed. I guess people like this think they're saving the rest of use from buying whatever product they had a bad experience with.


Keep in mind, the guy earlier owned a Brooks saddle with a hole cut in the middle and his junk got caught which put his panties in a veritable twist. So he really isn't coming from an objective place with his scathing review and maybe understandably overly sensitive.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Meld's response, assuming it's legit, was to apologize:

"Hi everyone,

We need to begin by sincerely apologizing to Smithjeb for insinuating that he could not afford the replacement fee, that he repeatedly breaks saddles, and that he uses our saddle on a MTB. We reviewed our communication from last night, and to our horror, realized that what we said can be interpreted in a different way. There is no excuse for our mistake, Smithjeb is right about this, and again we sincerely apologize. We discuss the specifics below.

The timeline
============

Smithjeb's saddle was shipped to him on 2017-10-13. On 2018-7-7, he notified us of the issue, and we asked for a few photos of the damage, which was provided. We noticed additional scuffing on the saddle, and that prompted us to request for the saddle to be shipped back for an autopsy. This was on the same day, 2018-7-7. The saddle was shipped by Smithjeb on 2018-7-14, and we received it on 2018-7-24.

Our autopsy was completed on 2018-7-25, yesterday. We emailed Smithjeb of the result yesterday at 3:47pm. Between that time and 11:39pm yesterday, a total of 19 emails were exchanged.


The exchange
============

During the exchange, we attempted to explain the reasoning behind the deep discount we provide for the first impact-damaged replacement. We realize now that what said can be interpreted as being insulting, and we sincerely apologize for that.

...

In conclusion
=============

We want to end by again sincerely apologizing to Smithjeb for our insinuations. Even though we did not make those statements with malicious intent, we understand they can be interpreted differently and we accept responsibility. However, we still cannot deviate from our policies, which all our users and us agree on. Doing so will not only adversely impact all current users, but also future ones. We hope Smithjeb can see this from our point of view.

Thanks for reading,
Meld"


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

only thing to add, is the autopsy revealed that not only did the saddle receive rough treatment i.e. some level of assault but toxicology reports now back reveal it had been poisoned as well. This is of course was only determined after exhuming the saddle buried after proper memorial. Next of kin has been notified.

For some reason this wasn't disclosed but I do believe all said relevant to the investigation.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Avidcycle said:


> One days these folks at Meld will learn that a saddle is a saddle. Stand behind your product and treat your customers with respect. Yet another complaint. Not a surprise given how quickly they ripped me off.
> 
> https://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=152781
> 
> ...


Your $350 would have been INFINITELY better spent getting a fix. Now you're riding on a jacked up fit that is causing you all sorts of pain and slinging crap at products which probably are at the very least, decent.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

After reading the entire thread over at Weightweenie, I'd stay away from Meld. Regardless of who's right or wrong here, Meld's handling of the situation through some fan... is unprofessional to say the least. And no, there is no evidence to say that Meld's "autopsy" (a strange word to use) is rigorous either. Didn't see any mention of any methodology analysis. As far as I can tell, Meld's main argument is: "None of our other customers crack their seat from riding impact, thus your crack is your fault". Yeah, that's pretty much their methodology. $350 saddle eh, lol


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> After reading the entire thread over at Weightweenie, I'd stay away from Meld. Regardless of who's right or wrong here, Meld's handling of the situation through some fan... is unprofessional to say the least. And no, there is no evidence to say that* Meld's "autopsy" *(a strange word to use) is rigorous either. Didn't see any mention of any methodology analysis. As far as I can tell, Meld's main argument is: "None of our other customers crack their seat from riding impact, thus your crack is your fault". Yeah, that's pretty much their methodology. $350 saddle eh, lol


Where did Meld find a forensic saddleist? :idea:


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

xxl said:


> Where did Meld find a forensic saddleist? :idea:


when I read the word "autopsy", I was thinking: is Meld a fan of CSI Miami, or some crime investigative TV series. 

There's no way I'd spend $350 on a saddle unless I have severe asymmetric sit bones requiring a totally one-off custom. And the only stories I have heard of saddles breaking from riding impact are stories from those el-cheapo ebay chinese carbon saddles, and yes these do crack and assplode when you hit a pothole sometimes, and even here, the cracks are not anywhere as bad as the OP's saddle (as seen in the pics in the thread over at Weightweenies)


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

factory feel said:


> Why do Jackwads sign up on a message board just to talk crap about a Company in their first post?
> 
> Have some Couth.


My first post to a watch forum was to inquire about experiences with a certain company, because I was receiving really poor customer support at the time. 

However, I searched the history and only found positive posts about this company. This made me wonder if I was unique. Which made me post about my situation.

Come to find out, there were tons of people with the same bad customer service I was experiencing. Not only that, but it got the attention of the owner and I finally started getting some reasonable, albeit insufficient, customer support. 

The difference from this post is that I didn't include any negative comments in my post.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> There's no way I'd spend $350 on a saddle


Have you ever gotten something that's custom tailored / fit? If you have, you would know that they cost more than store bought item. It's called _economies of scale_.



> unless I have severe asymmetric sit bones requiring a totally one-off custom.


Since you don't, consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

jspharmd said:


> My first post to a watch forum was to inquire about experiences with a certain company, because I was receiving really poor customer support at the time.
> 
> However, I searched the history and only found positive posts about this company. This made me wonder if I was unique. Which made me post about my situation.
> 
> ...


You had some Couth.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> when I read the word "autopsy", I was thinking: is Meld a fan of CSI Miami, or some crime investigative TV series.
> 
> There's no way I'd spend $350 on a saddle unless I have severe asymmetric sit bones requiring a totally one-off custom. And the only stories I have heard of saddles breaking from riding impact are stories from those el-cheapo ebay chinese carbon saddles, and yes these do crack and assplode when you hit a pothole sometimes, and even here, the cracks are not anywhere as bad as the OP's saddle (as seen in the pics in the thread over at Weightweenies)


To be fair, I once was JRA, and my saddle broke. I hadn't hit a thing.

The saddle was an American Classic.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

I just remembered this thread about broken saddle rail on this forum. :idea:


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

xxl said:


> To be fair, I once was JRA, and my saddle broke. I hadn't hit a thing.
> 
> The saddle was an American Classic.


Junk. Broke at a seat rail joint? I saw a couple of light weight saddles that split right in the middle! American classic went out of business. Shoulda stuck with the tried and true, like Selle Italia, Selle San Marco, Brooks. :yesnod:

Also, the idea of press fitting the butt on the saddle and then modifying the saddle to fit is a natural part of "breaking in" any saddle. The good ones "wear in" to the butt and the bad ones distort in the wrong ways, IME. They get flexy and then break under the prodigious weight of a 150+# rider. :nono:


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Fredrico said:


> Shoulda stuck with the tried and true, like *Selle Italia*, Selle San Marco, Brooks. :yesnod:


What if someone started a thread about broken saddle rail of Selle Italia? :devil:


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

bvber said:


> I just remembered this thread about broken saddle rail on this forum. :idea:


Selle Italia, huh? But it was 15 years old and broke at the saddle clamp obviously from 15 years of bouncing up and down. All of my Turbo S's have given up when the leather wears out on each side and starts leaving scuff marks on the lycra shorts. CRMO rails, if that's what these are, are usually the strongest link in the system. :frown2:


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

aclinjury said:


> when I read the word "autopsy", I was thinking: is Meld a fan of CSI Miami, or some crime investigative TV series.
> 
> There's no way I'd spend $350 on a saddle unless I have severe asymmetric sit bones requiring a totally one-off custom. And the only stories I have heard of saddles breaking from riding impact are stories from those el-cheapo ebay chinese carbon saddles, and yes these do crack and assplode when you hit a pothole sometimes, and even here, the cracks are not anywhere as bad as the OP's saddle (as seen in the pics in the thread over at Weightweenies)


I agree with you mostly except I had Fiziks Arione carbon shell (carbon railed) crack after about 6 months. They refunded my money.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

SwiftSolo said:


> I agree with you mostly except I had Fiziks Arione carbon shell (carbon railed) crack after about 6 months. They refunded my money.


I never really get the carbon seat thing. They are harsh, and their carbon rails can crack if you clamp them too tight and you hit a pothole, boom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

bvber said:


> Have you ever gotten something that's custom tailored / fit? If you have, you would know that they cost more than store bought item. It's called _economies of scale_.
> 
> 
> Since you don't, consider yourself fortunate.


Cycling has got to be the most “fit demanding” sport out there. Need everything to fit to maximize performance. Frame, stem, handlebars, saddles, shoes, bibs, helmets,etc. Sometimes I wish I could run again. Put on a nicely worn pair of shoes and go at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

aclinjury said:


> Cycling has got to be the most “fit demanding” sport out there. Need everything to fit to maximize performance. Frame, stem, handlebars, saddles, shoes, bibs, helmets,etc. Sometimes I wish I could run again. Put on a nicely worn pair of shoes and go at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep no flat tires to impede you.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

factory feel said:


> Why do Jackwads sign up on a message board just to talk crap about a Company in their first post?
> 
> Have some Couth.


In the world of online hooey, there are sockpuppets, who are people who log onto any site under a pseudonym just to extol the virtues of their own company/products. This guy may be a "mockpuppet", somebody who logs on just to trash the reputation of a company/product, either because of some personal vendetta, or because they are trying to reduce the business of a competitor.

It kinda reminds me of those Yelp reviews that start with the preface "if I could give zero stars, I would". You know it's gonna be a "hit job".


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

cxwrench said:


> Nice...1 post and his reputation is pretty much sealed. I guess people like this think they're saving the rest of use from buying whatever product they had a bad experience with.


Well, how many of us would be silly enough to drop $350 on just a saddle? Even if I were restoring a classic with a period Ideale aluminum rail saddle, $350 would be a lot...


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Well, how many of us would be silly enough to drop $350 on just a saddle? Even if I were restoring a classic with a period Ideale aluminum rail saddle, $350 would be a lot...


I am going to post an old saddle in the 'classifieds' forum.
If I find someone willing to pay $350, I will have the answer, and will let you know...


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Well, how many of us would be silly enough to drop $350 on just a saddle?


Maybe those who drop $350 on a pair of cycling shoes...?
BTW, for those whose bums don't work well with pre-made saddles, they don't have a choice.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Well, how many of us would be silly enough to drop $350 on just a saddle? Even if I were restoring a classic with a period Ideale aluminum rail saddle, $350 would be a lot...


Currently, Specialized website has 5 different S-works model saddles that are listed at $300. There must be a market for these high priced saddles if Specialized is selling 5 models. This is just Specialized, pretty sure there must be others selling something similar in price range.
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/shop/Equipment/Bike-Components/Saddles/c/saddles

So, upon further review, $350 for a bespoken saddle isn't that bad of a deal (of course assuming the saddle doesn't crack at the first pothole).


----------



## Avidcycle (Aug 5, 2018)

No Time Toulouse said:


> In the world of online hooey, there are sockpuppets, who are people who log onto any site under a pseudonym just to extol the virtues of their own company/products. This guy may be a "mockpuppet", somebody who logs on just to trash the reputation of a company/product, either because of some personal vendetta, or because they are trying to reduce the business of a competitor.
> 
> It kinda reminds me of those Yelp reviews that start with the preface "if I could give zero stars, I would". You know it's gonna be a "hit job".


Nope. Truly just a very disappointed customer. No vendetta, no trolling, no hit job. Just someone who believed in the advertising, spent the money, and got taken. Nothing more, nothing less. 

Completely get “the couth” comment and like others would never post a negative review if there was ANY customer support here - but this was a very expensive saddle - and a very poor experience.

Part of my post is venting (admittedly) and part is seeing others have had the same experience and being super annoyed by it. 

Huge advocate of small business and get all the associated growing pains but MELD is downright fraudulent. No apology, no meaningful resolution - nothing. It’s painful. 

I would give anyone and everyone the benefit of the doubt but these guys are not fair.

As others have suggested - search MELD saddle review - and reach your own opinion. 

It just sucks to get ripped off.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Avidcycle said:


> Nope. Truly just a very disappointed customer. No vendetta, no trolling, no hit job. Just someone who believed in the advertising, spent the money, and got taken. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Completely get “the couth” comment and like others would never post a negative review if there was ANY customer support here - but this was a very expensive saddle - and a very poor experience.
> 
> ...


I read your orginal thread over at over at Weightweenie. My immediate impression of the Meld owner was that he was not all that apologetic. His attitude was along line: "yeah we made a mistake, BUT...". There's always an underlying "but" in his tone. And it was damn comical that Meld sent pics to that one fanboy to post on the forum, while Meld sat back and observe the fanboy go at you. Oh yeah, no doubt Meld was following that entire thread before they finally spoke up. Meld is a good example of how not to do customer service!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> Currently, Specialized website has 5 different S-works model saddles that are listed at $300. There must be a market for these high priced saddles if Specialized is selling 5 models. This is just Specialized, pretty sure there must be others selling something similar in price range.
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/shop/Equipment/Bike-Components/Saddles/c/saddles
> 
> So, upon further review, $350 for a bespoken saddle isn't that bad of a deal (of course assuming the saddle doesn't crack at the first pothole).


One can get a Turbo for $55 at Amazon.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Well, how many of us would be silly enough to drop $350 on just a saddle? Even if I were restoring a classic with a period Ideale aluminum rail saddle, $350 would be a lot...


100 views. But no buyer yet.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cl...970s-1980s-either-way-asking-$350-365548.html


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Well, I have two Melds, one for each cheek. Just kidding, one each for my two road bikes. Several thousand miles on both. I’ve cracked, warped and variously broken San Marcos, Selle Italias, and Spesh saddles over the years. Not all of course, I’m not that brutish. My wheels last decades, my saddles not so much.... anyway, my two Melds are very comfortable. They still are going strong, not warped or cracked. I feel they were well worth the price given the aforementioned high price of some non-custom saddles. I found their customer service very quick, responsive and helpful.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

PJay said:


> 100 views. But no buyer yet.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cl...970s-1980s-either-way-asking-$350-365548.html


Umm....I was referring to a N.O.S. Ideale, not some off-brand with lot's of wear and dried leather.........


----------



## kim butler (Apr 13, 2020)

I ordered Meld Saddle last summer as a good friend told me best saddle he ever had. I have been riding and racing since 1980. At age 68 I still race cyclocross and gravel and road I am retired teacher of exercise physiology.

Saddle came I got the one with a bit more padding and Alps frame. Carbon rails and $400 cost. After about a week or two and three or four rides the top came unglued on front and back. They were fast in telling me to send back to them. They did pay for shipping back. I also mentioned I thought I needed a bit more padding as I have very low bodyfat etc. They told me I was sitting on their saddle in wrong place. I did change position and did notice the saddle does flex nicely over small bumps I am 5' 8" and 140 pounds with very thin skin 2.5 mm over bones in saddle area. They told me my stem may be wrong and old bike fit was wrong etc. I have had maybe over 20 or more saddles over the years. Told them Terry Mens, Fizik,WTB all worked well for me now but hope the Meld would be even better. I even asked them to please put in just slightly more padding again. Told me I should not expect a hammock to ride on. I even told them that Please put in padding and I would never again ask for any more changes. They did not reply to my last three emails recently. I asked how I could get refund as I was not a happy customer They only said I need to read how to mount and use their saddle. I have never in all my years of buying bike parts and I have bought lots.had a company that you could not talk to on the phone. Or a company that was so condescending in dealing with me. I presently own three road bikes. two cyclocross bikes and a mountain bike and tandem. I use goniometer in checking my bike fit. In fact at bike fitting four years ago, they did not make any changes to what I have been using for several years with no injuries of any kind. I have placed second at USA National Mountain Bike Chanpionships at Snowshoe, I have placed 7th at Cyclocross Nationals at Ashville, I ride over 6000 miles a year, so am not a novice, I use good shorts Santini, 

I even emailed them on Facebook site with no response. I am sure the saddle works great for many. And I think I could use it with a bit more padding but would just like a refund if they are not willing to help me. Worst customer service I have ever encountered. I now cannot get onto my account on Meld Saddle Solutions.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Are they open for business during this lockdown?


----------



## kim butler (Apr 13, 2020)

They had been in Facebook page this month


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

You bought the wrong saddle ...you need to order the DeluxeSuperDupperPadding


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Looking at their website, they do not do 'special orders', or customize saddles outside of the parameters of their system. They make this quite clear.

Based on what I've read there, I would want nothing to do with them. You tell them some things about you, your riding, etc, and provide them a sketchy mold of your sit bones, and they provide you with a the "saddle of your dreams". if it doesn't work, YOU are doing something wrong. 

There is no way I would subscribe to paying $400 for a bike saddle under these conditions. 

Sure, it might work for someone, but if it doesn't work for you, that's a lot of money you could have spent on other models trying to find what works.


----------



## kim butler (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes You are quite correct. Lesson learned in this case.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

On their website: "_We do not modify our saddles based on how they are installed by riders._"



kim butler said:


> After about a week or two and three or four rides the *top came unglued on front and back*. They were fast in telling me to send back to them. They did pay for shipping back. I also mentioned I thought *I needed a bit more padding* as I have very low bodyfat etc.


So you asked them to modify your saddle padding while fixing the defect of the top layer?


----------



## Avidcycle (Aug 5, 2018)

bvber said:


> Are they open for business during this lockdown?


I hope not - everyday they are open just gives them one more chance to peddle their crappy product and steal your money.

If you post a review they don’t like on Facebook - they will block you and remove the review (note none of this makes it to their page).


----------



## kim butler (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello Avidcycle. I am on facebook under my name if you want to discuss in emails. I am now blocked on Meld. I never cussed or was mean in any of my emails to them My good friend who has two Meld saddles now has had similar problems with company. I ordered my saddle after seeing his I touched it lightly. I also read Leonard Zinn review before I bought my saddle. My friend who loves his saddles recently had one crack while riding on the road. No potholes no crash. He sent back saddle. They accused me of tampering with his saddle and refused to honor warranty. I only touched in once over 13 months ago on trail.. He loves the saddles but is unhappy that it cracked already.They now have seemed to also lock him out of site. I again in all my years have never seen a company that has no address and no phone number and will not take care of customer. I still have my saddle. Other than cover coming loose on both ends that they repaired, I have had no issue with saddle other than asking for more padding. Friend sent back saddle for evaluation. Now they will not respond to him and did not even offer him crash replacement at a reduced cost. Again, I know saddles with work well for some and would have worked well for me. I do not know how a company like Meld will stay in business.


----------



## Avidcycle (Aug 5, 2018)

Please file a complaint with Better Business Bureau as well. We’re gathering all of these issues across multiple forums and providing to a local lawyer. There are a lot of cases out there - some bad product, others catastrophic failure. Most cases they deliver a substandard product and then stop responding. 

We also photographing the failures and sending to the various magazines that have provided reviews. More to come.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Well I sincerely hope you don’t end up shutting down this company. I now have three of their saddles on two road bikes and a gravel bike and they are the best saddles I have ever used IMO. Just so you k ow the negative impact you’ll have in others if you proceed with tour efforts.


----------



## Avidcycle (Aug 5, 2018)

otoman said:


> Well I sincerely hope you don’t end up shutting down this company. I now have three of their saddles on two road bikes and a gravel bike and they are the best saddles I have ever used IMO. Just so you k ow the negative impact you’ll have in others if you proceed with tour efforts.


Yep, totally fair. I was a huge fan as well. Most people love the saddles. Then the shell or rails break and MELD will put the fault on you and block you from all communications. Same story all over the place. 

Rumors now materials are weaker and cheaper than before. 

Good luck. I hope your saddles hold up and perform as expected. I loved mine until the shell cracked at 25 mph in a group ride and almost ended in disaster. When I tried to work out with Meld once they saw saddle - they made up some crazy pothole story and wouldn’t even return the saddle or allow anyone to see it. And they kept my money.


----------



## kim butler (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes, The company has had negative impact on customers who were treated poorly with no respect who now dont have a saddle or their money. Yes, many love the saddles. My friend loved his two saddles until one cracked and had the same story line with fault being all his. He just wanted another saddle made for him. They have now even insinuated that I have access to his saddles and went in his house and broke one of them. Makes no sense. He is friend who I have not ridden with in 13 months. I would have bought a second saddle if I could have had a tiny bit more padding. Lucky, I did not have saddle break, so I still have it.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

kim butler said:


> I would have bought a second saddle if I could have had a tiny bit more padding.


Since I didn't see your answer, I'll ask again, you asked them to modify your saddle padding while fixing the defect of the top layer?


----------



## kim butler (Apr 13, 2020)

I said in first email sent when saddle top became unglued on front and back that I need more padding. That was even before saddle was sent back to them. I still have saddle. It had not cracked in any way. I can ride it for short rides with new Shorts but longer rides is still hard on my sitbones. I would have ordered second saddle with just slightly more padding. In continuing to ask about his I was banned from Meld. I have been quite diplomatic in my emails to them.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

kim butler said:


> I said in first email sent when saddle top became unglued on front and back *that I need more padding*.


So it was a request for modification. In such case, you could have told them that you will pay extra to modify or order another saddle with more padding. As they stated on their website, they don't modify their saddles based on how they are installed by riders. 

BTW, saddle top unglued can be fixed with rubber cement.


----------



## kim butler (Apr 13, 2020)

I was told that they will not modify saddles based on improper installation. THis was not the case. I was told they do no make hammock type saddles. Yes, I would have paid more to have more padding. That was not an option, The biggest issue with me and others is the attitude toward customers in saying it is always the problem created by customers or the customer lying about what happened. I know that happens at times. I have never in 68 plus years returned an item to company that I abused in any way. Yes. I glues part of saddle and would have done myself but since this happened in first week or so I wanted saddle to be looked at and also ask about more padding. I think concept of making saddles this way is decent and works well for many. Again, it the way the company deals with customers.


----------



## kim butler (Apr 13, 2020)

Also I believe if phone conversation was possible, things could be resolved much more quickly and with better customer relations.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

No Time Toulouse said:


> To be candid, anybody who spends $350 on a saddle is a sucker.


I just bought a Chinese saddle for $40 because it looked like my expensive San Torino saddle and when it got here it weighs about an ounce. I rode it and it is a little hard since it is all carbon fiber with very thin padding but it works fine and doesn't give me pains anywhere else than the sit bones and I can get used to that.


----------



## kim butler (Apr 13, 2020)

Great that saddle works well for you. You can have a $10000 bike but if saddle does not feel good to you, will not work well. As a rider - racer who has raced since 1980, I have used many many saddles over the years. Some better than others. We all have a different anatomy . so you have to find what works well for you. Yes, $400 is alot to pay for a saddle but it if works great and lasts, it is worth it to me. Being older,with 5% body fat and very low body fat over sit bones, I need slightly more padding in that area no matter how flexible a saddle is. Have found that Terry Mens saddle with carbon rails seems to work well for me. Flexible with adequate padding for my old geezer rear end So, Tom happy that you found an inexpensive saddle that works well for you


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

factory feel said:


> Why do Jackwads sign up on a message board just to talk crap about a Company in their first post?
> 
> Have some Couth.


It certainly would never do to give other people your judgement on a component that didn't work correctly or was entirely overpriced. That isn't what these groups are for are they? Do you suppose they are just here for singing the praise of anything and everything and the most expensive the higher the praise?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Tom Kunich said:


> It certainly would never do to give other people your judgement on a component that didn't work correctly or was entirely overpriced. That isn't what these groups are for are they? Do you suppose they are just here for singing the praise of anything and everything and the most expensive the higher the praise?


Why are you responding to a guy who was perma-banned almost 2 years ago? ut:


----------



## Avidcycle (Aug 5, 2018)

Any updates on Meld? Tons of complaints to CA Attorney General and yet they seem to still be defrauding people. I literally was talking to a guy in a local bike store (who actively warns folks about Meld) talking about calling the police - he was so mad at their customer service. Lol.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Avidcycle said:


> Any updates on Meld? Tons of complaints to CA Attorney General and yet they seem to still be defrauding people. I literally was talking to a guy in a local bike store (who actively warns folks about Meld)* talking about calling the police* - he was so mad at their customer service. Lol.


Calling the police??  Reminds me of the guy who called 911 when he couldn't figure out how to use his iPhone. Trouble is he repeated this behavior enough times and was finally arrested.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

A while back, I considered trying a Meld saddle. Yeah, its expensive, but I recently spent $300 on a pair of shoes. People routinely spend $250 on a pair of Assos bike shorts. You sit on a saddle for thousands of miles. If these things were more comfortable it would absolutely be worth it for me. I've been sitting on Selle Itailia Flite saddles for almost 30 years. I have never had a rail break or anything come unglued. They wear out when the leather near the back starts to go. Whoever posted this 3 years ago did something useful IMO. From what I've read, my curiosity with Meld saddle has ended. Useful information. 

Whatever happened to the annoying and oft banned 11spd?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> Whatever happened to the annoying and oft banned 11spd?


He and factory feel were both perma-banned back in 2019. Do you miss them?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

This website could certainly use a little more activity. Yeah, they were trolls, but you come close to crossing that line quite often yourself. But I'd miss you if you left. The only real activity here is that circle jerk known as Politics Only, which I try to avoid. 

On a side note -- done much riding this year?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> But I'd miss you if you left.
> 
> On a side note -- done much riding this year?


Awwww shucks, you're making me blush. 

As far as riding in 2021, two rides in early January and that was it. Then snow came and I've been doing a lot of xc skiing and some hikes. I just can't get into the trainer thing, I need to be outdoors.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Lombard said:


> Awwww shucks, you're making me blush.
> 
> As far as riding in 2021, two rides in early January and that was it. Then snow came and I've been doing a lot of xc skiing and some hikes. I just can't get into the trainer thing, I need to be outdoors.


I rode a couple hundred miles in January, then nothing as it got cold. I've been working from home for a year now. Normally, I got 90% of my annual miles in riding to and from work in DC (33 miles round trip). I got in the typical year last year mileage wise, but I had to work at it. And yeah, trainers suck. I haven't owned one for over 20 years.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Lombard said:


> both perma-banned back in 2019.


For how long?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

bvber said:


> For how long?


Until they figure out all you have to do is turn off your modem for a couple of hours, so that it resets your IP address.......


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Until they figure out all you have to do is turn off your modem for a couple of hours, so that it resets your IP address.......


I don't think it's that easy. It's been two years since those guys were banned. You're going to tell me neither of them had a power failure in two years or they both have their own mini UPS?


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lombard said:


> He and factory feel were both perma-banned back in 2019. Do you miss them?


They were both knowledgeable members with relevant posts.
I wonder why they were banned ? Hmm?
🤔


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Until they figure out all you have to do is turn off your modem for a couple of hours, so that it resets your IP address.......


Not all home IPs are dynamic. 

Bans can be set with wildcards. 111.222.333.*

There are other reasons why your statement is wrong. Not worth going into though.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

rudge66 said:


> They were both knowledgeable members with relevant posts.
> I wonder why they were banned ? Hmm?
> 🤔


Chronic and untreatable assholery is usually the reason for such things.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Chronic and untreatable assholery is usually the reason for such things.


Exactly. One of them was a chronic troll, the other was a combative a-hole.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have two MELD saddles and I am totally satisfied with them.
The reason I ordered the first one is because I have a hamstring tendon injury and I had to quit cycling for a year.
Prior to that I had a hip injury, so I was off the bike for over two years.
I needed a saddle that would put minimum stress on my hamstring and I thought the MELD saddle could do that since it is custom shaped to your anatomy. I have been able to start riding again and have slowly worked up to 30 miles.
I think the saddle plus some aggressive physical therapy have contributed to being able to ride again.
I decided to order a second MELD saddle for my tandem which I ride with my wife.
The tandem tends to be harder on my rear because you have less freedom to move around and stand up, but it has worked out well. The saddle is rather firm, although it has quite a bit of flex to it. I do find my sit bones getting sore at times, but this could be because I am just getting back into riding and I am now 63 years old. I did ask MELD about the firmness of the saddle and they worked with me to adjust the saddle which did help. I did read stories about others having saddles break. I am not heavy (140 lbs) and ordered the saddle with metal rails. I don't ride on rough roads and try to avoid pot holes. If you abuse the saddle it could break but I think it is plenty strong under normal conditions and will probably out last most other saddles. Another I noticed is the MELD gives a greater amount of support compared to other saddles I have used. I don't doubt that some people have had a negative experience with MELD, but my experience has been nothing but positive.


----------



## rivetriding (8 mo ago)

I am posting the following in the spirit of at least alerting the cycling community of an issue I've been having for months with Meld3d regarding my user experience with them. My hope is to simply make others aware.

CONTEXT:

I've ordered 4+ saddles from Meld3d. For the most part, I liked the saddles. They did solve the saddle sore issue I have historically had.

ISSUE:

In a nutshell, the issue I'm venting about is the fact that Meld won't respond to my emails, won't let me log in to my account with them, and won't let me order more saddles from them.

STORY:

Out of 4+ saddles, I've ordered from them, one of them had Carbon rails (the rest were metal). I used the saddle for a short time on my road bike and while on a road ride, the top of the saddle cracked. No biggie... so I thought. When I reached out to Meld to let them know of the issue and to ask if the saddle could be REPAIRED, they asked for pictures of the saddle. Since I obviously took the saddle off my bike and put a new one on so I could ride, the pictures I sent were of the broken saddle sitting on my workbench or desk (I don't recall). When I emailed them pictures, Meld responded and told me I needed to send pictures of the saddle on a bike. Considering I didn't want to take the new saddle off the bike I was riding, I took the broken saddle and put it on another bike I was not using and then took more pics and emailed them to Meld. Meld then responded by telling me the rails for the saddle don't fit the bike the pics were showing the broken saddle on. I clearly knew this was the case but I was just trying to show them the broken saddle on "A" bike. Through several emails back and forth they basically implied it was my fault the saddle broke (due to being on the wrong bike), which it was NOT at the time the saddle broke. Regardless, and to make a long story short, I could tell they were not going to repair or replace the saddle so I asked how long it would take to get a new one if I ordered a new one AND I paid for a new one. Once I started asking that question and ever since, they have been radio silent. I've sent them over 10 emails and they just don't respond. I've tried to explain that all I'm asking for is the ability to buy more of the custom saddles I've gotten in the past. I did not ask for a refund, a replacement, or a discount, just the ability to order a NEW one. All I asked is how long a new saddle would take... yet no response and this has been going on for months. They also blocked me from logging into my account so I can't even see my order history. Again, this is all because I simply asked if (1) a broken saddle could be REPAIRED, and (2) because I asked if I could order more saddles. As a business owner, I am astonished at how bad their customer service is. While I've seen other posts about bad customer experiences with Meld, I was hoping it didn't happen to me, but it did (and has).

In my opinion, I find it hard to believe a company won't let you reorder something you've already purchased before (and been happy with for the most part). Again, I'm asking for NOTHING except to reorder and give them more money. In my opinion, it seems illogical to go radio silent on a loyal customer only because they asked if a saddle could be repaired and even more illogical to refuse the customer the ability to buy more from them. Totally bizarre.

Anyway, I have all the supporting emails to back up 100% of what I'm saying. Again, I share this with you in the event you are considering ordering a custom saddle from Meld. To say the customer experience has been frustrating is an understatement.

I wish I didn't have to write the above but felt others should at least know what you might be up against in the event you shop with them and have even the slightest issue with your order. If you do, and your experience is anything like mine, you won't likely hear from them. Crickets!

In the event someone is curious as to why I would even want to shop with them again considering how poorly I feel they have treated me, it's because the custom saddle (as a result of a custom mold), did help me out. That's the ONLY reason I would shop with them again, not because I feel they've treated me with any degree of respect.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Do you know any other places that offer custom fit bicycle saddles?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

bvber said:


> Do you know any other places that offer custom fit bicycle saddles?


Install leather saddle then ride it for a year or two.

Do it yourself.


----------



## rivetriding (8 mo ago)

bvber said:


> Do you know any other places that offer custom-fit bicycle saddles?


I have been trying a saddle from REFORM SADDLE (https://www.reformsaddle.com/) and I like it so far. It's a carbon bottom saddle that you heat up and mold it.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

rivetriding said:


> I have been trying a saddle from REFORM SADDLE


It says, "Mount your bike in stationary bike trainer. Install your Reform saddle. Plug the saddle into the proprietary heating unit." I guess it's not for those who don't have a stationary bike trainer. 😒


----------



## rivetriding (8 mo ago)

bvber said:


> It says, "Mount your bike in stationary bike trainer. Install your Reform saddle. Plug the saddle into the proprietary heating unit." I guess it's not for those who don't have a stationary bike trainer. 😒


I have a friend who got one and he just used his wall to help me stay stationary while molding his saddle. It worked for him. I used my stationary trainer which made things easy.


----------

